# Mercury Streamliner?



## BP-43 (Dec 29, 2020)

Is Mercury streamliner available in N scale? Or other similar looking Art Deco trains?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I looked all over, but I couldn't find a Mercury Streamliner, sorry.
Broadway Limited 3672 N Pennsylvania T1 4-4-4-4 Steam Locomotive Sound – Trainz Is this considered "art deco"?


----------



## BP-43 (Dec 29, 2020)

That looks pretty neat thank you.
I think it does.


----------



## mvernon0808 (11 mo ago)

I haven't found or heard of any manufacturers making them yet. I have inquired... to no avail.
I did recently came upon a custom unit and severely got crushed in bidding.
Started looking into 3D printer shells and will keep you posted.


----------

